# 12inch disc sander



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Does anyone know of a way put a "hook & loop" system on the "peel and stick" set-up? Trying to change grits has become a PITA!!


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

'Hook and Loop" is the generic of Velcro.
There are probably some important reasons involving balance or whatever why this is a bad idea but ----
Right of the top of my sleepy head I would think you could just get some broad strips of lightweight Velcro and be sure to cover the whole disk.

I've seen 'adapter' pads for orbital sanders that let you convert from p&s to h&l.


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

I've never even seen 12" hook and loop sandpaper.???


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Hook and Loop material...

My son works for Car-Toys and they buy it in 14" wide x 24" long rolls,,(male and female,roll pair) he calls it min.hook they use it to hook vinyl material to the speaker boxes,panels,etc. he puts on some 3M number #77 spray glue on and they he lets it dry to the touch,, he said it works good and stands up well in all types of weather...the hooks are the plastic type.very short,,,..I have a strip or two in the shop that's about 1" to 2" wide or so...

I can't tell you where they get it ,they don't give that info out  but I sure with a bit of digging you can find some also...



========







Hamlin said:


> Does anyone know of a way put a "hook & loop" system on the "peel and stick" set-up? Trying to change grits has become a PITA!!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Drugstore Cowboy said:


> 'Hook and Loop" is the generic of Velcro.
> There are probably some important reasons involving balance or whatever why this is a bad idea but ----
> Right of the top of my sleepy head I would think you could just get some broad strips of lightweight Velcro and be sure to cover the whole disk.
> 
> I've seen 'adapter' pads for orbital sanders that let you convert from p&s to h&l.


Hi DC, 
This was my thoughts too. I know velcro is cheap. But to throw away a good disc because it won't restick... gets costly after awhile. 




> I've never even seen 12" hook and loop sandpaper.???


Hi Boxer,

Neither have I. The reason why I'm asking is this. Other than being a PITA to change discs. It's a waste when I have to switch from an 80G to lets say a 120G or 180G. The glue on the back won't "restick". It also usually "rips", making a good disc useless.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Ken
> 
> Hook and Loop material...
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob. I'm doing some searchin now.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ken, kits are available, I know that mine is only 9" but I'm sure 12" ones are available. The one that is fixed to the sander is stuck with contact adhesive and the discs are readily available in all grits.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks Harry, 

So far from what I've found, are 6" wide strips. I'm still doing some looking.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Goto http://www.mcmaster.com/

Type in Velcro and it will popup hook and loop items


ALSO a real long shot they may have a hook up to the bigger sizes ▼

http://www.ptreeusa.com/edirect_020808.htm


==============


Hamlin said:


> Thanks Harry,
> 
> So far from what I've found, are 6" wide strips. I'm still doing some looking.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Ken
> 
> Goto http://www.mcmaster.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob. 

Looks like McMasters has exactly what I'm looking for.:sold: 
ptreeusa only went up to 6". McMasters carries from 50" to 57" wide up to 75' lengths.  "Course I dont' really need that much but, extra never hurts. LOL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Ken

It comes in handy all the time,,,
"I dont' really need that much but, extra never hurts" I like to use in on tarps.etc. to cover stuff I can't get under the roof of the shop or garage.. LOL,,,,,like the snow blower,lawn mower,cement mixer,trailer,etc. the tie downs just rip the tarps and the hook and loop stuff works great..
I use a little hand sewing machine to put on a strip or two on the tarps..


=======


Hamlin said:


> Thanks Bob.
> 
> Looks like McMasters has exactly what I'm looking for.:sold:
> ptreeusa only went up to 6". McMasters carries from 50" to 57" wide up to 75' lengths.  "Course I dont' really need that much but, extra never hurts. LOL


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

I have my table saw under my porch in a dry but cold place. It's basically weather proof but I've been covering it with a tarp. Well, you know the old addage about never having enough clamps? That's how I attach the tarp to my table saw. I use 4 small hand clamps (jaw variety) and 2 larger ones to secure the tarp. Takes me about 1 minute to get it all trussed up, works very well and to close my makeshift doors to the same space, I use 3 of the 6" compression type clamps and they work pretty well too.

Ed......


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Ken, check this out:

http://www.shopsmith.com/ownersite/catalog/sn_velcro_fasteningsystem.htm

I think this is what you are looking for.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks George. That is what I'm looking for. :sold: I have a "SuperShop" by Smithy which is almost identical to the Shopsmith. This is what I use as the disc sander. 

Just got it ordered.


----------



## Han-D-Man (Mar 6, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Ken, kits are available, I know that mine is only 9" but I'm sure 12" ones are available. The one that is fixed to the sander is stuck with contact adhesive and the discs are readily available in all grits.


Harry,

I have just bought a 9" disc and belt sander (Jet). It seems to me that the pressure sensitive adhesive (PSA) seems wasteful... Could you suggest where I can learn more about using hook & loop abrasive discs? Especially, where they are sold?

Thanks!

Hans

.


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

Shopsmith sells them. http://www.shopsmith.com/ownersite/catalog/sn_velcro_fasteningsystem.htm


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

berry said:


> Shopsmith sells them. http://www.shopsmith.com/ownersite/catalog/sn_velcro_fasteningsystem.htm


Thanks berry, I ordered it a while ago, already have it installed and it works like a charm.  

My thanks to everyone.


----------



## Han-D-Man (Mar 6, 2008)

berry said:


> Shopsmith sells them.


Is there any place that sells these velcro discs for use on 9" sanders?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hans,they are readily available at all specialist tool stores here in sleepy old Perth Western Australia so they will certainly be available in the USA, they are usually purchased as a "kit", the Velcro pad and several grades of discs.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Han-D-Man

You may want to take at the link below.

http://www.google.com/products?q=Hook+and+Loop+9%22+sanding+disks&btnG=Search+Products
http://www.paint-colors.net/store/product.php?productid=6191

Froogle is a quick way to find the items you want 
http://froogle.google.com/

You may want to bookmark this web site,,, 


=================



Han-D-Man said:


> Is there any place that sells these velcro discs for use on 9" sanders?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hans,
I did some searching around and couldn't find any 9" sanding discs (other than for drywall), much less 9" hook and loop. However, you could buy the Shopsmith 12" velcro conversion disc system (item 555107) and trim them to fit your 9" sander. You can find them at the following link:

http://www.shopsmith.com/ownersite/catalog/sn_velcro_fasteningsystem.htm

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Han-D-Man said:


> Is there any place that sells these velcro discs for use on 9" sanders?


Hi Han-D-Man,

Please check into Shopsmith. You can do as I did, get the 12" velcro pad and trim it down to fit your 9" sander.

Bj, listed some very good sites to look at as well.


----------



## Han-D-Man (Mar 6, 2008)

I finally found a source for 9" hook & loop (velcro) sanding discs along with the appropriate sized conversion kit... but thanks for the numerous suggestions. The worst one had to be to bookmark Google and Froogle. The Google search only turned up 5" discs.  

In case anyone else wants to switch to hook & loop from PSA, I stumbled upon a source for 9" discs by doing a search on eBay, of all places.

I'm really surprised that no one suggested this company:

stockroomsupply

I would have listed the url but the forum won;t allow me to.

But there are a couple of threads here on the forum about this company and the drum sander they manufacture that have a link to their website.

It sounds like a reputable Canadian company and with reasonble prices and free shipping on orders over $100.

I hope that hook & loop works as well as I hope it does...  

Hans


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

2" to 12"

Hook and Loop Discs Canadian and US Pricing
http://www.stockroomsupply.com/prices/HLDchartc.php

5" to 12" 
http://www.stockroomsupply.com/prices/RBDchartc.php

************
This is the hard part to find 
Hook and Loop Conversion System
http://www.stockroomsupply.com/Sanding_Discs.php


http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/7627-drum-sander.html


============


----------



## edhills (Dec 14, 2009)

Discount Porter Cable 75080-25 9-Inch 80G Exp Hook and Loop Abrasive Disc 25 Pack best buy | Hook & Loop Discs

try this out.. I use the shopsmith cause I have 2 of them but here are some 9 inch ones that might help out..


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

Shopsmith carries 12" velcro sanding supplies.

Shopsmith Velcro Disc Sanding System

Ray H


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

You guys do realize this thread is 3 yrs. old, don't you?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

That's what I was thinking. Recently I have seen a few threads that asked questions that were answered 2 years or more later. Guys read the dates. You can bring back a thread, but to answer someone directly where to get something 3 years later?


----------



## edhills (Dec 14, 2009)

if you want 12" round shopsmith.com has them.


----------

